# "Fliegende Kamera" - RC-Helicopter mit HD-Kamera



## Video-Redner (17. Juli 2011)

Hier ein Videotrailer, der mit einem RC-Hubschrauber und einer HD-Kamera aufgenommen wurde: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhuo-uzGn_I

Wie gefällt euch der Trailer ?


----------



## chmee (17. Juli 2011)

Hmm. (A) ich mag fliegende Cam-Aufnahmen aber (B) zuviele Aufstiege anstatt Mitfahrten zB auch in geringer Höhe, zB über Wälder, über die Straße, dem rennenden Menschen/Auto folgend etc pp.

mfg chmee


----------



## Another (18. Juli 2011)

Die Musik gefällt (was wie immer Ansichtssache ist), passt IMO nur nicht zum Videomaterial.
Mit Miniatur*flugzeugen* sah ich in der Richtung schon richtig gute Sachen, aber Helis sind halt für die ruhigeren Einstellungen.

Ansonsten schon mal nett.


----------



## Alex S (19. August 2011)

Cool. 
Ich hätte da noch ne Frage. Hast du diesen Film aufgenommen, denn da sind richtig gut Kamera Aufnahmen bei?


----------

